# relocating to Waikato



## NewtoNZ (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm considering a job offer in Hamilton to start this coming October. Previous posts have been very helpful, but I still have a few questions:

In a different forum I read about the difficulties of the Auckland-Hamilton commute, but the posts were a bit outdated. How feasible is it to commute from Auckland to Hamilton by public transport? How bad is the drive if I get a car? 
Any suggestions for artsy/LGBT friendly neighborhoods in Hamilton? 

Thank you


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

In light traffic it will take you about 90 mins to commute to Hamilton. As far as public transport between the two cities, I believe the only available train service is the Tranz Scenic however it would be very expensive for you. Hamilton isn't exactly an artsy city.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

NewtoNZ said:


> I'm considering a job offer in Hamilton to start this coming October. Previous posts have been very helpful, but I still have a few questions:
> 
> In a different forum I read about the difficulties of the Auckland-Hamilton commute, but the posts were a bit outdated. How feasible is it to commute from Auckland to Hamilton by public transport? How bad is the drive if I get a car?
> Any suggestions for artsy/LGBT friendly neighborhoods in Hamilton?
> ...


Auckland - Hamilton commute is a bit of a pig being honest.
It's direct, as in there's just one road but there are a few sections single track and 50kmh.
Last time I did it (October last year), I drove as fast as I dared and it still took 90 mins each way and I wouldn't say the traffic was busy at the time.
You won't find a normal bus route Auckland - Hamilton as its too far, but there's a couple of bus/coach companies that do regular journeys and it takes 2hrs each way at a cost of around $15 - $25 each way depending when you travel.
The only other way is by the Northern Explorer train which takes 2.5hrs and approx $45 each way.
The car is definitely the quickest option but wouldn't like to do that trip on a regular basis.

No way artsy in Hamilton.
You may get a splash (and I mean just a splash) of artsy in Hamilton surrounds like Cambridge, Matamata or Morrinsville.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NewtoNZ said:


> I'm considering a job offer in Hamilton to start this coming October. Previous posts have been very helpful, but I still have a few questions:
> 
> In a different forum I read about the difficulties of the Auckland-Hamilton commute, but the posts were a bit outdated. How feasible is it to commute from Auckland to Hamilton by public transport? How bad is the drive if I get a car?
> Any suggestions for artsy/LGBT friendly neighborhoods in Hamilton?
> ...


Just one question - why live in busy Auckland when you can live in a lovely little city like Hamilton?
It will be cheaper all round and a much more laid back pace of life.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Just one question - why live in busy Auckland when you can live in a lovely little city like Hamilton?
> It will be cheaper all round and a much more laid back pace of life.


Because they want to live in a LGBT friendly community, and I can't say I'm familiar with one in Hamilton.

That said, I'd suggest it is realistically unfeasible long term to do an Auckland-Hamilton commute. While it can take as little as 90m it can also take over 3 hours (depending on road, weather and traffic conditions).


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

NewtoNZ said:


> I'm considering a job offer in Hamilton to start this coming October. Previous posts have been very helpful, but I still have a few questions:
> 
> In a different forum I read about the difficulties of the Auckland-Hamilton commute, but the posts were a bit outdated. How feasible is it to commute from Auckland to Hamilton by public transport? How bad is the drive if I get a car?
> Any suggestions for artsy/LGBT friendly neighborhoods in Hamilton?
> ...


GayNZ.com - Community - Venues & Groups - Hamilton

No details of LGBT friendly neighborhoods in Hamilton but as you can see there are club nights, pub meetings and regular get together's in Hamilton and the Waikato region in general.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

escapedtonz said:


> GayNZ.com - Community - Venues & Groups - Hamilton
> 
> No details of LGBT friendly neighborhoods in Hamilton but as you can see there are club nights, pub meetings and regular get together's in Hamilton and the Waikato region in general.


I can't say I've heard anyone say anything homophobic while I've been working here either - Young NZers in general are definitely in the 'we're all the same so why even have a separate lesbian/gay scene' bucket from what I've seen. So Hamilton is just as 'gay friendly' as Auckland!


----------



## NewtoNZ (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. This is quite helpful.
Cheers


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Check out what rainbowtourism might have as far as LGTB venues... the price of fuel here honestly would eat you out of house and home if you commuted from Auckland. Although personally I would rather live in Auckland than Hamilton  Maybe consider a temporary job and stay in Hamilton while you find something else in Auckland? Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## sweetas (Apr 23, 2013)

I have previously worked with a couple of people who commuted from just north of Hamilton to South Auckland for work. It was a temporary situation and definitely not a long term solution. The two individuals that I knew best did it for about a year. One eventually left for a job in the Waikato as the long commuting hours started triggering cluster migraines. The other saved up enough money through living with family in the Waikato to enable her to enter the Auckland housing market. 

I agree with the others. If work were in Hamilton, I'd live in the Waikato. The direct road to Auckland makes it feasible to head up there for functions and events but save yourself the daily stress. I previously worked with a homosexual man who had lived in Hamilton in his 20s, and he found it worked out well to go to Auckland most weekends to get a dose of the bigger city vibe and to socialise with members of the gay community there. New Zealand has become much more accepting of LGBT persons sine then so there's a chance that the community in Hamilton might even suffice these days.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kimbella said:


> Check out what rainbowtourism might have as far as LGTB venues... the price of fuel here honestly would eat you out of house and home if you commuted from Auckland. Although personally I would rather live in Auckland than Hamilton  Maybe consider a temporary job and stay in Hamilton while you find something else in Auckland? Anyway, best of luck!


Just goes to show how different we all are! We lived in Auckland for the first 4 years we were here, and we certainly didn't have a problem with it. With 1.5 million, Auckland is still a very little city - but it does sprawl a bit. 
However, having now lived in beautiful countryside within 1.5 hours max 'commute' from Auckland and Hamilton - I wouldn't move back. And if I could get a sea view, I'd certainly move to Hamilton. The river doesn't quite have the same effect on my senses


----------

